# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )
_________________________________














**برج خليفة ناطحة سحاب تقع في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة ويعد برج خليفة أعلى بناء شيده الإنسان وأطول برج في العالم بارتفاع 828 مترًا.*


* بدأ بناؤه في إمارة دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة في 21 سبتمبر 2004، وتم الانتهاء من الهيكلة الخارجية له في الأول من أكتوبر 2009، وتم افتتاحه رسميًا في 4 يناير 2010، ليصبح البناءَ الأعلى في العالم حالًا بدل برج تايبيه 101 في تايوان




**







**بدأ العمل على إنشاء البرج الذي تم بناؤه ليكون في وسط دبي في يناير 2004، وبلغت تكلفته الإجمالية 1.5 مليار دولار أميركي ؛ وتم افتتاحه في 4 يناير 2010 بحضور الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم حاكم دبي. 

ويبلغ طول البرج 828 مترًا،  بمساحة إجمالية تبلغ 4,000,000 متر مربع، ويضم 180 طابقًا، ويضم كذلك  فندقًا يتكون من 403 من الأجنحة الفندقية، وفيه 57 مصعدًا كهربائيًا، أما  أسرعهم فتصل سرعته إلى ما يقارب 10م/ثانية، وللوصول إلى 500م تحتاج إلى 55  ثانية، وتمتلكه شركة إعمار العقارية، وتعد واحدة من أكبر الشركات العقارية في العالم، و قد تولت عمليةَ البناء شركة Samsung C&T.*
*
*


*








**يضم البرج أعلى شرفة مشاهدة مفتوحة للجمهور، وكذلك أعلى مسجد، وأعلى مطعم، وأعلى حوض سباحة، فضلًا عن أرقام تخص مكونات البرج الذي شارك بتنفيذه نحو 12 ألف عامل ومهندس منذ بدء إنشائه عام **2004**.*


*بلغت تكلفة المبنى حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار بإجمالي مساحة مبنية 526760  مترا مربعا مقسمة إلى 171870 مترا مربعا للوحدات السكنية و27870 مترا مربعا  للمكاتب.

 124 مائتي طابق تضم نحو 1044 شقة سكنية قيل إن 90% منها بيع رغم  تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية على القطاع العقاري بالمنطقة، بالإضافة إلى شركات وفعاليات تجارية.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*








أثناء الافتتاح، أعلن صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس  دولة الإمارات حاكم دبي، عن تغيير اسم البرج من "برج دبي"، إلى برج الشيخ  خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان (رئيس الدولة) وذلك كتكريم له على جهوده، وعلى دعمه  اللامحدود لدبي وغيرها من الإمارات الأخرى في البلاد.





**



*
*
*
*
*
*


**فيما يلي مجموعة من الحقائق والأرقام عن البرج الأطول في العالم:*




*البرج يتالف من حوالى 200 طابق، ولن تكون الطوابق العليا مأهولة وسيتركز النشاط البشري في البرج حتى 160 طابقا .*










*وسيقيم ويعمل في البرج حوالى 12 الف شخص، في ما يشبه "المدينة العامودية".*










*95 كيلومتر المسافة التي يمكن رؤية قمة البرج منها.*










*124 رقم الطابق الذي تتواجد فيه شرفة "قمة البرج، برج خليفة"، أعلى شرفة مراقبة مفتوحة للجمهور في كافة أنحاء العالم.*










*160 عدد الغرف والأجنحة الفندقية الفاخرة التي يضمها البرج.*










*605 أمتار- الارتفاع الذي وصلت إليه عملية ضخ الاسمنت، وهو رقم قياسي عالمي.*










*504 أمتار - المسافة التي يقطعها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في "برج خليفة"، وهو أيضاً رقم قياسي عالمي.*










*49 عدد الطوابق المخصصة للمكاتب، منها 12 طابقاً في مبنى المكاتب الملحق بالبرج.*










*57 عدد المصاعد ضمن البرج.*










*1044- إجمالي عدد الشقق السكنية ضمن "برج خليفة".*










*3000- عدد مواقف السيارات الموجودة تحت الأرض.*










*5500 كيلوجرام- وزن الحمولة التي يستوعبها مصعد الخدمة الرئيسي في البرج.*










*31400 طن متري من القضبان الفولاذية المستخدمة في هيكل "برج خليفة".*










*28261- عدد الألواح الزجاجية المستخدمة في تنفيذ الواجهة الخارجية لـ"برج خليفة" والمبنيين الملحقين به.*










*15000 لتر- كمية المياه التي يمكن تجميعها من معدات التبريد في البرج بغرض إعادة استخدامها في ري الحدائق.*










*900 قدم- طول نوافير "دبي فاونتن"، أكبر النوافير المجاورة للبرج وأطول النوافير الاستعراضية في العالم.*










*19 هكتار- مساحة الحدائق المحيطة بقاعدة البرج.*










*12000- عدد العمال الذين تواجدوا في موقع العمل خلال فترة ذروة تنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية.*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
**









**








**



*
*




**









**








*

*


*
*
**



*
*

*
*

*
*
*
*
*
*
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆



القادم


رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السابع ( برج تايبيه )
_________________________________

*


​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*





تصميم معمارى مذهل جدا
شكرا أخى الغالى
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكراً لحضرتك استاذ النهيسي

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الرائع
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

واااااااااو روعه بجد البلد اصلا كلها روعه
شكرا ياكيمو عالرحله وعالمعلومات المفيده​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> واااااااااو روعه بجد البلد اصلا كلها روعه
> شكرا ياكيمو عالرحله وعالمعلومات المفيده​




*شكراً يا روزا للمرور الجميل

نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

البرج   خطير  وجميل  جدا  بتكلفته  رهيبه    
علي  طريق الشيخ  زايد  المسموح  فيه  القياده  120 كم/ساعه
ولكنها  تصل  180  كم /ساعه​ 
البرج  بني بالعند في  أحد  الأثرياء  الأماراتيين .. الذي  يمتلك  برج  يعتبر أعلي  برج  في  دبي .. 
يقل  أرتفاعه  عن  هذا  البرج  حوالي  20  متر علي  ما  أذكر.. 
الفكره  كانت أن يكون  الحاكم  هو  من  يمتلك  أعلي  برج  في  الأماره .​ 
شكرا  علي  تعب  محبتك  ودعوتك  الكريمه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> البرج   خطير  وجميل  جدا  بتكلفته  رهيبه
> علي  طريق الشيخ  زايد  المسموح  فيه  القياده  120 كم/ساعه
> ولكنها  تصل  180  كم /ساعه​
> البرج  بني بالعند في  أحد  الأثرياء  الأماراتيين .. الذي  يمتلك  برج  يعتبر أعلي  برج  في  دبي ..
> ...





شكراً لحضرتك و لردك الجميل
و لأضافتك المعلومات الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكراً اخي الحبيب خادم البتول

لتقييمك الجميل و لتشجيعك*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً استاذ عبود للتقييم و للتشجيع .. تحت امرك


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات  جديدة  وبرج غريب وطوويل هههه
شكرا كيمو للرحلة السياحية الجميلة .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات  جديدة  وبرج غريب وطوويل هههه
> شكرا كيمو للرحلة السياحية الجميلة .. ربنا يباركك




شكراً يا نيفو

الي جاي ده .. اراهن ان حد يعرفه

مفيش اي ملاحظات


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً Bent el Massih  لتقييم الجميل و التشجيع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

روعه ايه ده شكله يخض بصراحه 
معقوله فى جمال كده فى الدول العربيه 
تحفه اوى برج الخليفه ده 
ميرسى كيمو جدا


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> روعه ايه ده شكله يخض بصراحه
> معقوله فى جمال كده فى الدول العربيه
> تحفه اوى برج الخليفه ده
> ميرسى كيمو جدا




اطول برج انشأه انسان في العالم

و شكله تحفة

شكراً يا ماريا


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2013)

لالا بالعكس الموضوع هاايل وكنت حابة اعطيك تقييم لكن للاسف منفعش ليك عندى عدد واحد تقييم


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ليه التعقيد ده يا كيمو ههههههههه
ايه الروعه والجمال والخيال ده 
ابداع مفيش كلام 
شكراااااااا كيمو رحله ممتعه ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> لالا بالعكس الموضوع هاايل وكنت حابة اعطيك تقييم لكن للاسف منفعش ليك عندى عدد واحد تقييم





خلاص يا نيفو .. مسامحك فيه :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ليه التعقيد ده يا كيمو ههههههههه
> ايه الروعه والجمال والخيال ده
> ابداع مفيش كلام
> شكراااااااا كيمو رحله ممتعه ​




ماحنا و بلا فخر عندنا بُرج القاهرة
اينعم ميجيش نقطة جنب ده
بس بردو حاجة كويسة 

شكراً امي .. نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً red333 للتقييم الجميل


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً امي candy shop للتقييم


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور بديعة 
 شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
 ويبارك عملك وحياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور بديعة
> شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
> ويبارك عملك وحياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
> والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​



نورت الموضوع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> البرج   خطير  وجميل  جدا  بتكلفته  رهيبه
> علي  طريق الشيخ  زايد  المسموح  فيه  القياده  120 كم/ساعه
> ولكنها  تصل  180  كم /ساعه​
> البرج  بني بالعند في  أحد  الأثرياء  الأماراتيين .. الذي  يمتلك  برج  يعتبر أعلي  برج  في  دبي ..
> ...






من وين لك المعلومه هذه؟ اللي قالها لك نصاب
مافيش حد يملك برج كبير..الابراج دي تمويل من حكومة 
وبرج خليفه كان ح يتسمى باسم ثاني  غالبا برج الامارات
لكن الشيخ محمد اطلق عليه برج خليفه تكريما لرئيس دوله
اللي وقف جنب دبي في ازمه الاقتصاديه.. هي دي كل الحكايه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

عسى الله يحفظ الامارات ومصر


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> من وين لك المعلومه هذه؟ اللي قالها لك نصاب


 
*المعلومه  دي  من  شخص* *أمارتي* .. *محترم* ..* مهندس أستشاري *
*  لا  أعتقد  أبدا  أنه  قليل  المعلومات  بعد  تجاوزه  الأربعين.*
*مكتبه  علي  طريق  الشيخ  زايد  بالقرب  من  Rotana Hotel*
ياتري  ما  الداعي  للنصب  هنا ؟؟ 
أعتقد أن النصب بيكون  في  مجال  المعاملات  الماليه  وليس  المعلوماتيه ​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

المعلومه  دي  ذكرت  من  شخص  فرنسي  أيضا 
Vice  President  في  الشرق  الأوسط  لأحدي  شركات  التكييف
في  عام  2009​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 ديسمبر 2013)

نصاب باللهجه بتاعتي يعني بكاش.. عسى ترجمه صحيحه
 قالها لك مهندس او خبير فرنسي..بقول عنها اشاعه
بتقولي اشلون عرفتي؟
عشان قالو لك ان برج بني بالعند على احد اثرياء اللي يملك برج عالي
حقولك على حقيقه اللي كان اطول من برج ده كان برج العرب اللي هو في دبي واللي تملكه حكومة 
دبي مش احد اثرياء وبرج خليفه كمان تملكه حكومة دبي.. فهل حكومة دبي مصابه شيزوفرينيا وتعاند نفسها بنفسها؟

في اشاعه تقول ان اتبنى منافسه للامير وليد بن طلال اللي كان عايز يبني اكبر ناطحه في رياض.. اعتقد بيتكلمو عن ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عجبنى اوى المنظر ده 
منظر تحفة تجنن 
ميرسى يا كيمو للمعلومات الروعة دى 
*​


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا كيمو على تعبك
الباقي كتبتهولك في التقييم.


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> من وين لك المعلومه هذه؟ اللي قالها لك نصاب
> مافيش حد يملك برج كبير..الابراج دي تمويل من حكومة
> وبرج خليفه كان ح يتسمى باسم ثاني  غالبا برج الامارات
> لكن الشيخ محمد اطلق عليه برج خليفه تكريما لرئيس دوله
> اللي وقف جنب دبي في ازمه الاقتصاديه.. هي دي كل الحكايه





جيبتها من ويكيبيديا


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عسى الله يحفظ الامارات ومصر



ربنا يحفظهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> المعلومه  دي  ذكرت  من  شخص  فرنسي  أيضا
> Vice  President  في  الشرق  الأوسط  لأحدي  شركات  التكييف
> في  عام  2009​



شكراً لحضرتك علي زياد المعلومات


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *المعلومه  دي  من  شخص* *أمارتي* .. *محترم* ..* مهندس أستشاري *
> *  لا  أعتقد  أبدا  أنه  قليل  المعلومات  بعد  تجاوزه  الأربعين.*
> *مكتبه  علي  طريق  الشيخ  زايد  بالقرب  من  Rotana Hotel*
> ياتري  ما  الداعي  للنصب  هنا ؟؟
> أعتقد أن النصب بيكون  في  مجال  المعاملات  الماليه  وليس  المعلوماتيه ​



شكراً استاذي علي المعلومات الجميلة

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نصاب باللهجه بتاعتي يعني بكاش.. عسى ترجمه صحيحه
> قالها لك مهندس او خبير فرنسي..بقول عنها اشاعه
> بتقولي اشلون عرفتي؟
> عشان قالو لك ان برج بني بالعند على احد اثرياء اللي يملك برج عالي
> ...



شكراً ليكي .. نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عجبنى اوى المنظر ده
> منظر تحفة تجنن
> ميرسى يا كيمو للمعلومات الروعة دى
> *​



شكراً يا رورو .. الموضوع نور بمرورك


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كيمو على تعبك
> الباقي كتبتهولك في التقييم.



شكراً يا امي الجميلة
و الباقي هكتبه لحضرتك في تقييم


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً حبيبي ميلاد علي التقييم


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نصاب باللهجه بتاعتي يعني بكاش.. عسى ترجمه صحيحه
> قالها لك مهندس او خبير فرنسي..بقول عنها اشاعه
> بتقولي اشلون عرفتي؟
> عشان قالو لك ان برج بني بالعند على احد اثرياء اللي يملك برج عالي
> ...


 برافو  أنك  قولتي  علي  الأمارتي  والفرنسي  بيسوو  أشاعه  أو
  التعبير  الأدق  أنهم  كانوا  مخدوعين ( لو صح  كلامك )،  كلامي  كان  واضح  أن هذا قيل  في 2009  .. يعني  البرج  كان  هيكل  خرساني.. وقد تكون  هناك  أشاعات فعلا     

لكن  مش  برافو  أنك  تقولي  علي  الناس  أنهم  نصابين  أو  بكاشين .. ورأي  فيهم  لن  يتغير .. أنتي  تعلمي  مدي  صدقهم  جيدا  .. لكن ربما خانك  التعبير.

علي  فكره .. قد يكون التمويل  حكومي ( لبعض الأبراج ) بنظام  قروض طويله  الأجل لكن  لحساب  الشيوخ .. لأنه  فيه  أبراج  شاهقه يمتلكها  شيوخ .. هذا  مؤكد

أما  سؤالك  عن  حكومه دبي  !!  أجابته  بالتأكيد  لأ .. فهم  محترمون جدا  ولست  مجاملا  لو  قلت  أنهم  الأكثر  أحتراما  في  منطقتكم 

 ربنا  يحفظ  شعب مصر  وشعب  الأمارات      ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً لكل المشاركات و التقييمات الجميلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رااااااااااائع ياكيمو


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة
مجهود رائع


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> رااااااااااائع ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة
> مجهود رائع


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع يحتوي صور رائعة
ومدعومة  بمعلومات شيقة
جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع يحتوي صور رائعة
> ومدعومة  بمعلومات شيقة
> جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
> ربنا يباركك



شكراً يا بااااااشا


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

رغم ان معظمهم اغبيه بس عندهم حاجات جبارة ولاد الايه


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ليه بس يا ناردين

ليه اغبية !!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*روووووووووعة اخويا الغالى برج جميل جدااا
وكانت المصارعين بتوع الwee
عروض الراو WAR زارو برج خليفة فى السنة دى تقريبا
وكان منهم جون سينا والمصارع الوحش كين اخو اندرتيكر
و ارثروث ومصارعين اخرين كنات ايام جميلة عليهم دا اكيد
وميرسية خالص ليك الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*


Samir poet قال:



روووووووووعة اخويا الغالى برج جميل جدااا
وكانت المصارعين بتوع الwee
عروض الراو WAR زارو برج خليفة فى السنة دى تقريبا
وكان منهم جون سينا والمصارع الوحش كين اخو اندرتيكر
و ارثروث ومصارعين اخرين كنات ايام جميلة عليهم دا اكيد
وميرسية خالص ليك الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب


أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراً للأضافة سمير

كل سنة و انت طيب

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 يناير 2014)

*... شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب الغالي لكل رحلاتك الرائعة جداً*
* جميلة جداً الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ومجهودك الكبير*
*ربنا يسعدك ويحميك ويحفظك في كل طرقك *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوض تعب محبتك دائماً.*
*ويحققلك أمنياتك للعام الجديد...*
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 
*كل سنه وأنت طيب... وبألف خير*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 يناير 2014)

*بجد انا اللي مش عارف اقول حضرتك ايه

شكراً علي الرد و التقييم و التشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك
*​


----------

